# smallest rims for TT 180Q?



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

i want a cheep set of wheels for winter will 15s or 16s mount or will the caliper hit. and any one running a 15/16 rim post a pic


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

I run 16"s on my 225 with snow tires, I'll take pics when I get a chance.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jzobie said:


> I run 16"s on my 225 with snow tires, I'll take pics when I get a chance.


I would jus run 15s with spacers.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I would jus run 15s with spacers.


would they clear the calipers, even with spacers?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Our spares are 15" right?


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Our spares are 15" right?


but basically with zero offset right? I'd love to see 15 "wheels and higher offset fit without having to shrink the brakes


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The stock spare doesn't fit over my Boxster Brembos. A few had 16s from the factory but I'd imagine it was a squeeze for the brakes


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Then you are forced to take off a rear, put the spare there, and move the good rear to the front. You should never have a spare on the front if you can at all avoid it. Makes driving unsafe.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

x2

I'd also be tempted to pull the Haldex fuse once I put the spare on in the back.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are the pics as promised. Dont mind the dirty wheels or car, it is in winter mode.

Here is the car with the 16" discount tire specials:









This is the rear wheel, as you can see plenty of extra room:









And here is the front, it is pretty tight. Again this is a 225q so I am not sure if there is a difference with the 180q:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Our spares are 15" right?


I have an 18" spare


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ You said 16" with spacers at first (post #2) and 15" on the previous post, is it 16" or 15"?


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> ^^^ You said 16" with spacers at first (post #2) and 15" on the previous post, is it 16" or 15"?


I am sorry I meant 16", I fixed my previous post. No spacers.


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

jzobie said:


> I am sorry I meant 16", I fixed my previous post. No spacers.


That's what I thought, I am planning to run 15x10 wheels and tire combo at the track and will have to shrink the brakes (smaller rotors and Wilwood calipers with shorter profile).


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*Unorthodox stuff----*



The_RoadWarrior said:


> That's what I thought, I am planning to run 15x10 wheels and tire combo at the track and will have to shrink the brakes (smaller rotors and Wilwood calipers with shorter profile).


Autocross ? Never wanted smaller brakes when braking from 120+


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

J Patterson said:


> Autocross ? Never wanted smaller brakes when braking from 120+


Smaller in size but not in braking torque More pistons with better distribution). 

I have to run smaller wheels and use 3rd gear mostly when autocrossing. Right now, with the insane spool (30+ psi at 3k) I am sitting on the rev limitter everywhere and have to shift to 3rd right before I need to downshift again sometimes. If SCCA allowed gearing modifications in street prepared I would go that route on the 17" wheels, but right now I'm stock with using 15" wheels and 3rd gear as a solution.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice work on the 15s, I will eventually get 16s to run fat winters...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

VW stock steelies with 10mm spacers to clear wilwood brakes. Pretty cheap on eBay or junkyards.










To go smaller you need stock vw rotors and caliper carriers then maybe 15's if not 14's will work but that will limit stopping distance a lot.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

cincyTT said:


> VW stock steelies with 10mm spacers to clear wilwood brakes. Pretty cheap on eBay or junkyards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size are thoughs?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

16x7


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*smaller wheels*

my jetta only had a quaife, quattro and 4 of the narrowest michelin alpen snow tires would be EXCELLENT. i am not a fan of big wheels and rubber band tires even in summer, one pa pot hole and $$$$$ gone. a snow tire package with free mount + balance can be a good deal


----------

